# Assurance réparation



## teste (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
Suite à un choc mon iPad a le bouton volume enfoncé et l'icône est en permanence sur l'écran. Sinon il fonctinne normalement. Comme mon assurance FNAC met longtemps à réagir et que j'en ai besoin vite, je me demande si je ne vais pas faire appel à un réparateur qui me propose de régler le problème pour 79 euros. Quels sont les risques selon vous? 
Merci


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

Les risques tu les connais... ou au moins tu peux les imaginer 
Ton iPad est-il encore sous garantie? Ton reparateur est-il agrée Apple?
Ton assurance FNAC prend elle en compte ce genre de chose? Si oui, autant attendre, et ne pas hésiter a les harceler!
D'autant plus qu'a priori, cela ne te gene pas dans ton utilisation.... meme si c'est désagréable.


----------



## teste (28 Août 2012)

chrispff a dit:


> Les risques tu les connais... ou au moins tu peux les imaginer
> Ton iPad est-il encore sous garantie? Ton reparateur est-il agrée Apple?
> Ton assurance FNAC prend elle en compte ce genre de chose? Si oui, autant attendre, et ne pas hésiter a les harceler!
> D'autant plus qu'a priori, cela ne te gene pas dans ton utilisation.... meme si c'est désagréable.





Ou l assurance couvre ce genre de cas. En fait je l'utilise surtout pour écrire et pour lire donc l icône de son constamment présent me gêne beaucoup. Mais non, je ne connais pas les risques...


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

Reparateur non agrée = perte de garantie = risque
Agrée = maintient de la garantie = aucun risque

Mais quel intérêt de souscrire une assurance si c'est pour ne pas l'utiliser? Autant donner l'argent a une association caritative, l'argent leur servira et tu feras une bonne action


----------



## teste (28 Août 2012)

En fait une fois que tu as utilisé ton assurance, tu ne peux plus la resolliciter. l'ipad est récent, un mois, donc si par exemple je me lefais voler par la suite je n'aurai plus d'assurance... voilà pourquoi j'hésite et aussi à cause de ces foutu délais


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

teste a dit:


> En fait une fois que tu as utilisé ton assurance, tu ne peux plus la resolliciter. l'ipad est récent, un mois, donc si par exemple je me lefais voler par la suite je n'aurai plus d'assurance... voilà pourquoi j'hésite et aussi à cause de ces foutu délais



Meme si je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ca, c'est toi qui a les conditions generales de l'assurance.
Il est possible effectivement qu'ils ne prennent en charge qu'un seul dommage du a un accident. Mais en plus accident ou vol, ce serait dégueulasse, mais possible.
Si tu decides alors de ne pas l'utiliser cette fois, prend soin de faire reparer chez quelqu'un d'agrée, sinon tu perds tout : garantie et peut etre assurance (voir conditions generales)


----------



## drs (28 Août 2012)

non ce n'est pas degueulasse. Dans ce genre de contrat, il n'est pas parlé de casse ni de vol, mais de sinistre.
Donc, il doit avoir droit à un sinistre par an, quelle que soit la cause.

Effectivement, le problème de faire ça par un réparateur non agrée fera que tu perdras la garantie d'une part, et que si d'autres pannes se produisent l'assurance refusera de prendre en charge (dans l'hypothèse où ils s'apercoivent que le bidul à été réparé).


----------



## chrispff (28 Août 2012)

drs a dit:


> non ce n'est pas degueulasse. Dans ce genre de contrat, il n'est pas parlé de casse ni de vol, mais de sinistre.
> Donc, il doit avoir droit à un sinistre par an, quelle que soit la cause.



Ce n'est pas malhonnête en soit, légalement! Tout est mentionné dans les conditions de vente (écrit en police 6 sous Word pour améliorer l'envie de s'y pencher pour les plus téméraires )

Cependant, le coté "dégueulasse" reside dans le fait que les vendeurs omettent *volontairement* de le mentionner, promettant une assurance qui "couvre tout", et non 1 SEUL sinistre. Je suis commercial 

Et écoute bien drs, reparateur AGREE +1 
Juste pour info, quel est le prix de cette assurance?


----------

